# Anyone ever use KMC X10SL-TI chain on record 10ud



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at these chains for my Record UD setup. Anyone have any feedback on them?


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

No issues with record or chorus rear.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never had any problem using those or with using Wipperman chains.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*No problem*

I have used them on my Chorus equipped bike with no problem. In fact it seems a little quieter than a campy chain. No proof on that -- it just seems that way.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

BlueMasi1 is correct. The timing links are machined more on the KMCs than the Campys thus a bit faster shifting.

Starnut


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Since 2006. Works better and lasts longer than the Campy chains.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*lasts longer??*

I'd challenge the lasts longer part. I've used a Campy 10 chain for 6,000 miles and measured about .2% elongation. I've not tried a top of the line KMC, but the DX10SC wasn't close with regard to wear. It was still better than a Shimano DA chain, however.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

C-40 said:


> I'd challenge the lasts longer part. I've used a Campy 10 chain for 6,000 miles and measured about .2% elongation. I've not tried a top of the line KMC, but the DX10SC wasn't close with regard to wear. It was still better than a Shimano DA chain, however.


Yep, did say longer. Changed it at the beginning of the year and so far 6,500 miles for the year. I change them once a year.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*great..*

Telling us you change a chain once a year means nothing to me. How about an accurate measurement of elongation, compared to another accurate measurement from a Campy chain that you've ridden on the same terrain and lubed the same? That's how I compare chains in a real world chain wear test.

I've had Campy chains show less than .2% elongation after 6,000 miles, measured accurately over the entire length of the chain. Readings from chain checking tools are worthless.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> Since 2006. Works better and lasts longer than the Campy chains.


My experience is quite different. The KMC X10-SL I used wore out very quickly with elongation and sideplate play which made the shifting slopy. This happened over only 2,700 miles, which is quick when compared to other chains, namely Campy. 

I maintained the chain carefully and wiped down / lubed often.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

C-40 said:


> I've had Campy chains show less than .2% elongation after 6,000 miles, measured accurately over the entire length of the chain. Readings from chain checking tools are worthless.


That's incredible mileage! I get way less than half that on my road bikes, (9s Sram chains, typically) even in clean, dry conditions. Do you change your chains at .2%? I replace my chains at closer to double that-a little less than 1/16" pitch elongation over 12 link pairs-but I may be pushing it too far and wearing the cassette and chainrings more than I need be.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Campy chains can elongate so little that it is no longer a good measure of chain wear. After 6,000 miles, the space between the rollers increased from .200 to .240 inch and the clearance between the inner and outer plates was about .013 inch or nearly twice that of a new chain. The chain also wore my 19T cog enough cause it to skip with a new chain.

What this shows is that elongation is not the only chain dimension to be concerned with. Since that incident, I now use 3 chains in a rotation, never using one for more than it's half life before putting another new chain on. If you get the third chain into the rotation without chain skip, then you can continue to rotate the chains and be guaranteed that there will be no chain skip. When to finally trash a chain is then at your discretion. The wear figures I've post are about as far as I'll take a chain before tossing it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

darkmother said:


> That's incredible mileage! I get way less than half that on my road bikes, (9s Sram chains, typically) even in clean, dry conditions. Do you change your chains at .2%? I replace my chains at closer to double that-a little less than 1/16" pitch elongation over 12 link pairs-but I may be pushing it too far and wearing the cassette and chainrings more than I need be.


He soft-pedals and never shifts.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*actually...*



PlatyPius said:


> He soft-pedals and never shifts.


That particular chain was used with a triple crank, riding in the Colorado mountains. With a 28T little ring, the chain tension is high. On a typical 3-hour ride, a full hour was spent in the little ring. On most rides I use every gear from the lowest to the highest.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

C-40 said:


> Campy chains can elongate so little that it is no longer a good measure of chain wear. After 6,000 miles, the space between the rollers increased from .200 to .240 inch and the clearance between the inner and outer plates was about .013 inch or nearly twice that of a new chain. The chain also wore my 19T cog enough cause it to skip with a new chain.
> .


That's interesting. I wonder if measuring a worn chain under tension or slack would make a significant difference to the apparent elongation. If you remove a pin from a worn chain, you can clearly see the wear marks in the pin surface made by the plates. Perhaps it takes a certain amount of chain tension to "seat" the plates fully into these grooves, and reveal the true elongation.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*No...*

The pins and bushings wear-in together. The total wear on both parts is a miniscule .0025 inch, even at .5%. The pins will have a shiny wear area, but nothing that you would call grooves. I made my checks after cleaning the chain and measured over the full length with a significant tension applied. Other chain brands, measured in the same way show 1/4 inch of elongation or half a link at .5%.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

C-40 said:


> The pins and pusing wear-in together. The total wear on both parts is a miniscule .0025 inch, even at .5%. The pins will have a shiny wear area, but nothing that you would call grooves. I made my checks after cleaning the chain and measured over the full length with a significant tension applied. Other chain brands, measured in the same way show 1/4 inch of elongation or half a link at .5%.


Ok. Thanks for the info. The reason I mention grooves is because I have seen them on severely worn chains-like off my fixed gear commuter-that were so far out of pitch that they destroyed both the cog and chainwheel. You couldn't ride a chain like this on a geared bike-it would skip for sure. 

I just threw out a worn road chain with perhaps 0.3 - 0.4% elongation. I wish I had kept it. I'll remember to next time. With the quick links I don't have to push out a pin for removal, and I didn't have any reason to investigate.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

C-40 said:


> Telling us you change a chain once a year means nothing to me. How about an accurate measurement of elongation, compared to another accurate measurement from a Campy chain that you've ridden on the same terrain and lubed the same? That's how I compare chains in a real world chain wear test.
> 
> I've had Campy chains show less than .2% elongation after 6,000 miles, measured accurately over the entire length of the chain. Readings from chain checking tools are worthless.


Point? I'm using an all titanium cassette for over 15,000 miles with these chains and it still works fine. Yes they measure out fine. Sorry if I just don't like the Campy chain and have preference to the KMC. I win you win, I'm satisfied. Awards please!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Bumping an old thread..I have a gold plated KMC X10 SL with my 10sp Record and I really like it so far. Any other opinions on this? Since I've only ridden a couple hundred miles on the new rig so far..well I can say...uh..its purty.


----------

